# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم السبت 19 نوفمبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi)19.11.2016 (GMT+00)* *GMT+00*                                                                                  *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *12:00    Deportivo La Coruna- Sevilla FC* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *15:15    FC Barcelona  – Malaga CF* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Arezu TV* *-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *KTRK Sport* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11096 H 23623 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11213 V 16667 -FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *17:30    SD Eibar -Celta de Vigo* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *19:45    Atletico de Madrid -Real Madrid CF* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Arezu TV* *-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *KTRK Sport* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11096 H 23623 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11213 V 16667 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -11938 H 27500 -FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *English Premier League* *12:30    Manchester United – Arsenal FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *15:00    Southampton FC -Liverpool* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *TVT  International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *RTNC 1* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-3985 R 13557 -FTA(C-Band)* *kwese Sports* *-Belintersat 51.5°E-3877  L  6420 -Biss  (C-Band)* *-Intelsat 22 @ 72.1° East-3742 L 13930 -FTA* *15:00    Crystal Palace FC – Manchester City* *ESPN+ HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *17:30    Tottenham Hotspur – West Ham United* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN+ HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *14:30    VfL Wolfsburg- Schalke 04* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *14:30    Borussia M’gladbach – K&#246;ln* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *17:30    BV Borussia Dortmund- Bayern Munich* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *French League 1st Div.* *16:00    Paris Saint-Germain  – Nantes* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient* *-Nile sat 7°W -11900 V 27500-FTA* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient HD* *Badr 26°E- 12073 H 27500-FTA* *TV 5 Monde Afrique* *-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2) (Africa)* *-Astra 4.9°E-12015 V 29950 -FTA (Africa)* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *SporTV 2 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:00    Toulouse FC  -FC Metz* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Italian Calcio League Serie A* *14:00    AC Chievo Verona  -Cagliari Calcio* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *17:00    Udinese – Napoli* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *19:45    Juventus FC -Pescara* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Sony ESPN* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony ESPN HD* *-Intelsat 66°E -3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Portugal League Cup* *20:15    SL Benfica  -CS Maritimo* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:00    Wydad Athletic Club- Chabab Kasba Tadla* *Al Aoula Inter  (Maroc)* *-Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500  -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine )* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *Al Aoula Inter  HD* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *17:00    Renaissance de Berkane- Difaa Hassani El Jadidi* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)*

----------


## mohamed73

*19:15    Kawkab Athletic Club Marrakech-  Ittihad Tanger* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *14:00    RC Relizane – JS Kabylie* *TV TAMAZIGHT* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11034 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *15:00    Chabab Riadhi De Belouizdad -Mouloudia Club d’Alger* *Algérie 3* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -11784 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *A3 HD* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *15:00    CS Constantine  –  USM El Harrach* *Canal Algerie* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA* *Tunisian First League* *13:00    JS Kairouanaise – US Ben Guerdane* *Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *13:30    Club Africain- AS Marsa* *Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *Egyptian League* *17:00    El Entag Al harby- Al Ahly* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Al-Manaseer Jordan Professional League* *14:00    Al Faisaly  – Mansheiat Bani Hasan* *Jordan Sport* *-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *Professional Football League – Palestine* *13:00    Thaqafi Tulkarm  –  Hilal Alquds* *Palestine Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -12645 H 27500 -FTA* *Jameel Saudi Professional League* *14:35    Al-Khaleej- AlEttifaq* *MBC Pro Sports 2* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 2 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *16:45    Alshabab- Al Wehda* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *Qatar Stars League* *13:00    AlAhli- Umm salal* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *15:10    AlGarrafa  – AlArabi* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Bahraini VIVA League* *14:15    East Riffa  -Manama* *Bahrain Sports 1* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *16:40    Malkiya – Riffa SC* *Bahrain Sports 1* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *Algerian League 2 Mobilis* *16:00    WA Boufarik-  RC Arbaa* *Dzair TV* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-11041 H 4279 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-12418 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12131 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *English League Div. 1* *15:00    Barnsley FC- Wigan Athletic* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *17:30    Ipswich Town FC  – Nottingham Forest FC* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Turkey- TFF First League lig.1* *10:00    Boluspor  – Altinordu*  *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *10:00    Umraniyespor  -Sivasspor* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *12:30    Balikesirspor -B.B. Gaziantep* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *16:00    Goztepe   – Bandirmaspor* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *Azerbaijan Premier League* *11:00    FK Gabala -Zira* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *14:00    Qarabag Agdam FK  – Kapaz G* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Bulgaria Premier League* *11:00    Vereya – Dunav 2010* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Premier League – Ukraine* *12:00    Zorya Lugansk – Olexandria* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *15:00    FC Dynamo Kyiv- FC Stal Dniprodzerzhynsk* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *14:00    Inter Zapresic- RNK Split*  *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00    HNK Hajduk Split -NK Lokomotiva Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Scotland Championship* *17:15    St. Mirren – Dunfermline* *BBC Alba* *-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA* *Bosnia & Herzegovina Premier League* *12:00    Sloboda Tuzla –  HSK Zrinjski Mostar* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Serbia SUPER LIGA* *14:00 Napredak – Crvena Zvezda* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00 Partizan – Backa Palanka* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Argentina Primera Division* *0:15    Arsenal Sarandi  – Atletico Banfield* *Canal 7 TV Pْblica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV Pْblica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *20:00    Estudiantes de La Plata  –  Atletico Colon* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *21:00    Lanus – Atletico Tucuman* *Canal 7 TV Pْblica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV Pْblica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion* *13:00    Sportfreunde Lotte – SC Paderborn 07* *WDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA* *WDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *-Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *13:00    FC Hansa Rostock-Werder Bremen Am* *NDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *NDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11528 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Fourth Bundesliga – Nord* *13:05    FC Energie Cottbus  –  SV Babelsberg 03* *RBB Berlin / RBB Brandenburg* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *RBB Berlin HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *Campeonato Brasileiro Série B* *18:30    Criciuma  – Vasco da Gama CR* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *21:30    Brasil Pelotas RS-CRB* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *21:30    Ceara sc- Parana* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

